

Jeff Jarvis on Why Google Came to an Agreement with Verizon - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/08/10/the-google-verizon-agreement-why-did-google-do-it/

======
waivej
This whole thing reminds me of "Animal Farm". "Four legs good. Two legs
better."

------
eschulte
<http://act.boldprogressives.org/cms/sign/google_evil/>, as an alternative to
a boycott of Gmail.

~~~
nkassis
Why not not just boycott verizon. It's not like the others have agree to this
yet. If I was a small telco (hey t-mobile) I'd be doing my best to position
myself as the open internet experience TM.

~~~
wdewind
verizon + android = open source. that's exactly what vzw is doing by
partnering with goog so much. WE know its bullshit especially when put next to
this deal, but considering what a household phrase "open source" has become
over the last 2-3 years, it's a valuable marketing foothold now and vzw isn't
stupid.

